# Please help Fosgate Punch P500-1bd shut down



## VeXun11 (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Fosgate Punch P500-1bd and 2 12' alpine type r's with a kenwood touch screen lcd head unit, im really scared, I was driving home and I cranked the system up really quick cuz the bass wasnt hitting as hard as i wanted it to, right after I cranked it up, the amp shut down, I panicked so i pulled over and checked the fuse under the hood, it looks fine, doesnt look blown so immediately i panicked, turning the car on and off hoping the amp would come back on but it didnt and has yet to, all of the wiring is secure, and professionally setup so it cant be that, any ideas anyone?


----------



## PerfaLock (Apr 8, 2009)

what about the fuse on the amp?


----------



## VeXun11 (Apr 21, 2009)

I was actually looking for where the fuses are on the amp and didnt see them anywhere.. im really stressing out because I spent a bit too much money on the system and was kinda regretting spending so much but I was very satisfied so that kinda made that pain go away but now im really stressed lol


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

VeXun11 said:


> I have a Fosgate Punch P500-1bd and 2 12' alpine type r's with a kenwood touch screen lcd head unit, im really scared, I was driving home and I cranked the system up really quick cuz the bass wasnt hitting as hard as i wanted it to, right after I cranked it up, the amp shut down, I panicked so i pulled over and checked the fuse under the hood, it looks fine, doesnt look blown so immediately i panicked, turning the car on and off hoping the amp would come back on but it didnt and has yet to, all of the wiring is secure, and professionally setup so it cant be that, any ideas anyone?



Replace the power supply fuse EVEN tough it looks good it may be bad, you will not see the melted solider in the end of it.


----------



## VeXun11 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not quite sure where the power supply fuse is. Also i'm not too tech savy but would it be hard at all to do?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

under the hood next to the battery is where the "Inline fuse" should be.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you can put a volt meter on your amp to see if it infact getting power, if it is but still not responding, then your amp is a gonner.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

As Lee said it is on the cable going from the AMP to the battery, the installer should have placed it as close to the battery as possible. So It should be there or in approx.


----------

